# kefir and type 2 diabetes



## seasoned (Aug 7, 2012)

Has anyone heard of a probiotics milk drink called kefir. It is suppose to be a natural drink with many health benefits.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 7, 2012)

It's sort of like liquid yogurt.  Comes in flavors.  Health claims are many, but the book's still out on it.  Since you mention diabetes, you might want to check the sugar content first (primarily from the flavoring).  Often found in the health food cooler section of supermarkets.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a chiropractor that makes it at home. I did some checking on line and you are correct about the many health claims. If I was to go in that direction I probably would exclude the flavoring and just use the grains talked about in some of the on line info I read.


----------

